
Sprint Planning Meetings: A Guide to Better, Smarter, More Efficient Iterations - dorothyat40
https://www.7pace.com/blog/sprint-planning-meetings-a-guide-to-better-smarter-more-efficient-iterations
======
tinaleaton
Back when I worked in agencyland, capacity and time tracking were the most
overlooked, underestimated factors in a project. The POs and PMs I know now
would say the same. When a project goes off the rails, it can too often be
traced back to one or both of those issues.

------
pucknkhaos
"Do a sanity check". Probably one of the most important things that is often
overlooked.

